# Hmm I dont get it either



## drunken marauder (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so I really dont get the whole you have to be flat out broke to be punk.... How does having or not having money have anything to do with this bull shit... I would like to identify myself with people of like views music what ever.. If I have to be a stupid lazy begging fuck to be considered kool find me with the losers.. I haven't had a job in prolly close to 10 years... But rarely am I not able to get into a show or hustle up on a 40.. I guess I just get angry about the whole situation as it makes others feel empowered to be totally broke... I dunno I dont take from others I try to contribute as much as I can.. But I dont see a problem with bands artists even promoters making money... I am not saying its cool to rape and pillage fans or people that dont have a lot.. But I think it just takes away or tells people that its ok to not do anything or try.. I guess I am just ranting but I dunno.. I dont want a lot will prolly never have a lot.. But I like nice things.. I enjoy accomplishing things and building stuff I just think all of this what ever it is that I am ranting about sends a message that its cool to just sponge off of everything when it would prolly be easier to go out and get that shit yourself and have... I dunno what I am even saying anymore hope someone else might........


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I'm broke and i consider myself punk...even when I wasn't I considered myself punk yo. Just my style of music and attitude I guess. Punk-Of poor quality; worthless. that's the definition of punk so maybe thats why....although there is another..punk-A young man who is the sexual partner of an older man. so i guess that doesn't really matter ha ha...I wouldn't get so worked up over it everyone has their own definitions fer everything.


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 27, 2009)

oh fer sure I dont I just hmmm money makes the world go round and it really does grow on trees... I dont judge people for having it or not having it but I see a lot of people being judged for having it and not neccissarily how theyre using it or got it..


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 27, 2009)

i understand what yer sayin totally
i really dislike all the copycat teenagers imitating what they see


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 27, 2009)

I breathe so I try to be productive.. Where could our community be if we were all productive????


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2009)

i've had people talk shit on me because I go to college

i gots a 401k, bitches. go fuck yerselves!


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 29, 2009)

And now for something from the Ancient of Days...........
Can you turn your back on everything familiar and reach out to the strange?You're a punk.
Does your heart race when you hear your favorite song?You're a punk.
When you win,do you remember your friends,as they remember you when you lose?You're a punk.
Do you build/make/create not just to be different,but because YOU see things differently?You're a punk.
Do you understand the difference between owning something and being owned?You're a punk.

Have you decided that,win,lose,or draw;you will live your life as a thinking being with the consiquences of your actions as the thing that truly forms you being a thing of pride?You're a punk.

Money has very little to do with anything if you can step away from it,but it is easier than toting a dozen live chickens.


----------



## bote (Sep 29, 2009)

this sums up my feelings somehow, maybe it's the holiday sweaters, maybe it's 2:12


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2009)

I HATED bumming change
i was damn good at it, but hated it.

I've got this thing where I have to be the best at the things I need to be. I guess some will call it a "drive"

if i set my sights on a goal, be it a degree or getting $5 from a stranger, I WILL win. 

but like arrow said, there will be do nothings that will try to ride your coat tails... all the while calling you a sell out or a fool for doing what you're doing. but they'll drink your beer and eat your food!


----------



## finn (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't call myself a punk, but if you've been around for a while, it doesn't matter to you anymore. Having a bunch of good friends all over the place is better then having unreliable acquaintances in some subcategory or another. I've managed to scrape together a degree, a good job, and a place to rent after squatting for several years. I'm the safety net for some of my friends. Anyone calling me a sellout has probably done more selling out than I have.


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 30, 2009)

Hell I dunno I dont even really mind pan handling in any form... sign spanging what ever... Ya know at least you got some cash in your pocket.. Hell I payed rent off flying a sign.... However you get it at least ya got it.... Its the fucks that cant even go out and panhandle or fly a sign and just expect me to pay for them or that I'm being stingy....


----------



## Mouse (Oct 3, 2009)

though, you must admit, most of the time the general spanging community will get shitty with you for not "sharing" your money because over time they get this idea of entitlement. basic lazy+selfish=cock sucker


----------



## wartomods (Oct 3, 2009)

well i am broke and i dont consider myself punk, go figure it out


----------



## hartage (Oct 3, 2009)

Mouse said:


> though, you must admit, most of the time the general spanging community will get shitty with you for not "sharing" your money because over time they get this idea of entitlement. basic lazy+selfish=cock sucker



Accurate choice of words. Being shitty and crappy has nothing to do with money or the lack of it. As you said it's being lazy and selfish that makes one a cocksucker. 

Conversely, you don't have to be broke to be accepting of others however they come and treat them like human beings. You don't have to be "punk" or any other label either. The only requirement should be that they are there and not trying to hurt you to be treated human. To be considered a friend the only requirement should be that they are good people. Money or lack of, label, style shouldn't matter. If someone treats you decent, you should treat them decent no matter what they look like or what they identify with. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2009)

ha.. I actually tend to avoid most "punks" in general because a lot of times it's only a let down to realize they are dillholes.

takes me a long time to call a fellow punk a friend because most of the time they are just as shitty if not worse than the "normies" they hate so much.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 6, 2009)

oldmanLee said:


> And now for something from the Ancient of Days...........
> Can you turn your back on everything familiar and reach out to the strange?You're a punk.
> Does your heart race when you hear your favorite song?You're a punk.
> When you win,do you remember your friends,as they remember you when you lose?You're a punk.
> ...



This is beautifully said, by the way.


----------



## Kristol (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm hoping to have a job within the year, or hopefully three months into the next year ! dammit ...


----------

